# Ремонт аккордеона Weltmeister Festival



## furry (11 Май 2018)

Получил в наследство аккордеон Weltmeister Festival с заевшим средним регистром. Все остальные на правой стороне аккордеона не нажимаются. Решил глянуть, в чём дело, но оказалось, что крышка похоже снаружи не открывается, как на более современных моделях. Снаружи аккордеона нет никаких винтов для снятия крышки. Изнутри всё на винтиках и обильно залито мастикой. Снимать самому мастику и всё раскручивать как-то боязно, если бы крышка просто снималась было бы другое дело, а так боюсь что-нибудь испортить. Хочу спросить у уважаемых профессионалов, я правильно понимаю, что чтобы добраться до регистров надо всё раскрутить? И второй вопрос, сколько может стоить такой ремонт? Спасибо!


----------



## vev (11 Май 2018)

*furry*,

ну было ж уже точно такое же месяца два назад... Оглы даже картинки рисовал... Ну почему б не почитать форум, а не строчить сразу как из пулемета?...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Май 2018)

Да ни на чём эта ажурка не держится.  На силе трения).   Одна сторона входит в паз рамки регистровой машинки, другая в паз на теле полукорпуса. Нежно её сдвигаем в сторону паза полукорпуса, или в другую, как легче, и  выводим из зацепления противоположную сторону, и всё.
Но вот это мне понравилось-


----------



## furry (11 Май 2018)

Да, всем спасибо большое за советы! Решётку удалось снять.


----------



## ugly (17 Сен 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Но вот это мне понравилось


Я такое и на S4 видел, видимо стандартный способ крепления пиколок.


----------

